# convict question



## rizkybuziness (Sep 21, 2006)

Would lowering the temperature of the tank stop or slow the reproduction of the convicts? I would prefer not to separate them, but will if necessary. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It could but would also stress them out.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldnt try It because it could possibly harm their health. Just get a divider or large net.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

dang u guys i wanted to be here to answer this but yes what Damon and Gourami Swami said is true and Im with GS on this one


----------



## rizkybuziness (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Would they be good feeder fish?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how big are they and to what


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The have spiney dorsals, so don't feed them to anything uber-delicate, but many people feed convict to other cichids (like pikes) and even fish-eating livebearers. Warning, sometimes the clever ones escape and you end up with some convicts in your other tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

emc I have also heard of them being fed to Midas and other really large cichlids but only when the cons where small


----------



## rizkybuziness (Sep 21, 2006)

I was thinking oscars.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

size of oscars and cons


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

feeding cons is fine. if the fish you are feeding them to is suppost to eat fish they wont have a problem with the spines. as for size of feeding it depends on the size of the fish you are feeding them to. ive fed my 13" male midas 2-3" cons before. midas have a small mouth but he consumed them. i used my midas fry for lungfish food after the market for true midas fell through in my area, if you take the fry when they still have yoke sacks there like little protien bubbles and will help you other fish grow quickly.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

IDK about your Oscar(s) but my bros loved one of my small ones wasnt even in there 30 seconds as soon as i turned to put the net down it was gone


----------

